# Best Made Co. Splitting Axe



## Pallet Pete (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.bestmadeco.com/collections/axes

Anybody ever hear of them or own one ? What's your thoughts ?

I am looking for a new axe my Fiskars failed on me tonight and I am getting a new one mailed out tomorrow. It made me think I should get a second backup axe and then I got to thinking about US made when I came across these axes made in Minnesota.

Pete


----------



## Foragefarmer (Apr 3, 2013)

I have seen it all an art axe for the discriminating buyer. I wonder if any hipsters are buying them? And a clothing line? $200 extra for a little paint on the handle?


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 3, 2013)

Does one actually swing those things or are they displayed over the mantle?


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 3, 2013)

Foragefarmer said:


> I have seen it all an art axe for the discriminating buyer. I wonder if any hipsters are buying them? And a clothing line? $200 extra for a little paint on the handle?



First I am not a hipster ! Second paint really many axes have paint ! Third if you don't appreciate a good quality axe head your missing out and fourth I asked for experienced or knowledgable reviews not its a hipster axe so it sucks. I have been splitting wood for as long as I remember and there is a world of difference in a cheap axe head and a quality axe head notice I did not say expensive. Personally I like the feel of a wood handle and a well weighted head when I swing an axe. My fiskars is a great axe but it is not perfect. The head fell off last night which blew my mind givin the quality that said it is lifetime warrenty so I don't need to buy another but I want to. I love new toys ! 

Pete


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 3, 2013)

They seem expensive.  I'd be shocked if they split as good as a Fiskars,  and thunderstruck if they actually split better.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 3, 2013)

Bigg_Redd said:


> They seem expensive.  I'd be shocked if they split as good as a Fiskars,  and thunderstruck if they actually split better.


Hey Red I am hoping they are as good as some of the Swedish axes those are the bees knees ! Really I just want to buy a US made axe of that quality. My old wetterlings was a really good axe better than fiskars to be honest however I lost it when we moved 7 years ago that was a sad day ! 

Pete


----------



## jeff_t (Apr 3, 2013)

Did they have a 'splitting axe', with a different head design? All I saw were felling axe and Hudson Bay, but I am looking from my phone.


----------



## Jags (Apr 3, 2013)

Pete - from what I can tell, those are all chopping (felling) axes, not a single splitting axe in the bunch.  Notice, those are unfinished.  I believe the reason for that is the competition boys all have their own "finishing" touches they put on them.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 3, 2013)

Jags said:


> Pete - from what I can tell, those are all chopping (felling) axes, not a single splitting axe in the bunch.  Notice, those are unfinished.  I believe the reason for that is the competition boys all have their own "finishing" touches they put on them.



Hey Jags / Jeff I was looking at the Hudson Bay the other night because my buddy has a similar design axe that works well. I'd love to finish one myself for fun too ! Heck if I could I would forge one lol but that's a bit outa my league.

Pete


----------



## gerry100 (Apr 3, 2013)

The wood don't know


----------



## Jags (Apr 3, 2013)

gerry100 said:


> The wood don't know


 
But the axe does.  A chopping axe will typically have a different shape than a splitting axe.


----------



## Foragefarmer (Apr 3, 2013)

Honestly I thought your post was a joke. I just don't see Manhattan as the epicenter of axe production. And when did you last pay a $200 premium for a hand painted Axe handle?

If you read the site it says the heads are made in the USA by another company. I think this is the company especially if you look at their felling axes.

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=175HB28&catID= 

I could be wrong however.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 3, 2013)

Foragefarmer said:


> Honestly I thought your post was a joke. I just don't see Manhattan as the epicenter of axe production. And when did you last pay a $200 premium for a hand painted Axe handle?
> 
> If you read the site it says the heads are made in the USA by another company. I think this is the company especially if you look at their felling axes.
> 
> ...


 
Nope not a joke but I could see how it might look that way. I am not paying for the handle so much as the head of the axe BG is right they are felling axes however the style works very well for splitting too. The axes are from Minnesota not Manhattan as I stated in the first post at least that is what the company said on the phone when I called them. Thanks for the link that does look like the axe ! I may order that one and try it out Its a lot cheaper.

Pete


----------



## Scols (Apr 3, 2013)

I like the sam mcghee paint job, its pretty sharp looking. If I had a couple of hundred burning a hole in my pocket Id get one. I saw the plain one on the baileys link for quite a bit less. I would give the hudson bay a shot as fiskars backup,looks like a quality tool.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 3, 2013)

Scols said:


> I like the sam mcghee paint job, its pretty sharp looking. If I had a couple of hundred burning a hole in my pocket Id get one. I saw the plain one on the baileys link for quite a bit less. I would give the hudson bay a shot as fiskars backup,looks like a quality tool.


There are very few things I pend on but I learned a while ago to spend on a good axe head and not look back ! 

Pete


----------



## pen (Apr 3, 2013)

The Council Axe website says "made in America" but not sure if that applies to all of their tools or not, or just assembly, only thier velvicut line, etc.

Regardless, here's one that's 3.5 lbs that may be of interest for about 50 bucks http://www.amazon.com/Council-Tool-Classic-Pattern-Straight/dp/B0083TOH22/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1365028767&sr=8-7&keywords=council axe







If you are really interested in spending money similar to those shared in this first post, I'd go overseas and get the gransfors bruks for about 175 http://www.amazon.com/Gransfors-Bruks-450-Splitting-Maul/dp/B000WIOE7A/ref=sr_1_16?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1365029081&sr=1-16&keywords=axe made in usa






pen


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 3, 2013)

pen said:


> The Council Axe website says "made in America" but not sure if that applies to all of their tools or not, or just assembly, etc.
> 
> Regardless, here's one that's 3.5 lbs that may be of interest http://www.amazon.com/Council-Tool-Classic-Pattern-Straight/dp/B0083TOH22/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1365028767&sr=8-7&keywords=council axe
> 
> ...


 

Interesting I hit reply and the second one appeared ! Are you sending subliminal messages pen ? 

Pete


----------



## pen (Apr 3, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Interesting I hit reply and the second one appeared ! Are you sending subliminal messages pen ?
> 
> Pete


 
Naw, I hit "post reply" before I actually completed my thought and edited the post.

Just saw on the council tool website " As with all our products, they are *Made in USA*."


----------



## fossil (Apr 3, 2013)

Jags said:


> But the axe does. A chopping axe will typically have a different shape than a splitting axe.


 
This is certainly the case with the Fiskars products.  I have 2 Fiskars splitting axes and one Fiskars chopping axe, and the head configurations are very different.  Rick


----------



## Scols (Apr 3, 2013)

It would be nice if they showed the head from angle that would give you an idea of the heads width.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 3, 2013)

Now that's sexy !


----------



## pen (Apr 3, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Now that's sexy !
> ]


 
They make splitting mauls in the 6 and 8lb range too that resemble the 8lb'er I have and like that belonged to my grandfather


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 3, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Hey Red I am hoping they are as good as some of the Swedish axes those are the bees knees ! Really I just want to buy a US made axe of that quality. My old wetterlings was a really good axe better than fiskars to be honest however I lost it when we moved 7 years ago that was a sad day !
> 
> Pete


 
If you want a good US made ax search Ebay for a vintage Collins Ax.


----------



## Ashful (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm sure I'm just ignorant on the matter, but I have a small army of vintage axes, handed down thru the generations of my family.  I often see similar axes offered for just a few dollars at flea markets, to those willing to clean one up and re-handle them.  I can't for the life of me see the difference between my 100 - 200 year old vintage American axes, and those from Best Made, other than the $300 price tag.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Apr 3, 2013)

Joful said:


> I'm sure I'm just ignorant on the matter, but I have a small army of vintage axes, handed down thru the generations of my family.  I often see similar axes offered for just a few dollars at flea markets, to those willing to clean one up and re-handle them.  I can't for the life of me see the difference between my 100 - 200 year old vintage American axes, and those from Best Made, other than the $300 price tag.



Growing up we had a few axes that where very very old and they where very well made durable axes. My father still has them to this day ! That said technology has really moved forward and if you spend on a current axe they are hardened alloys that are much tuffer than older axes. Most people buy older axes for nostalgic reasons at least the collectors I know. There is really nothing cooler than to split with a hand made axe from the 1800's after all. 

Pete


----------



## pen (Apr 3, 2013)

Pallet Pete said:


> Growing up we had a few axes that where very very old and they where very well made durable axes. My father still has them to this day ! That said technology has really moved forward and if you spend on a current axe they are hardened alloys that are much tuffer than older axes. Most people buy older axes for nostalgic reasons at least the collectors I know. There is really nothing cooler than to split with a hand made axe from the 1800's after all.
> 
> Pete


 
I have a Collins Legitimus Axe that belonged to my grandfather and his brothers when they were kids. I use it from time to time and it is a fine piece, but since it still has a 70 year old handle on it with nice petina, and I don't want to put a new handle on it, I don't give it the exercise it deserves and mostly keep it on the wall in my bar as decoration. I also have a nice Warren Tool Co axe from him made here in Pa that gets the same treatment.

As BigRedd mentioned, ebay isn't a bad spot too look, although the prices for many seem to be high the last few months for some reason.

The flea market suggestion (or garage sales around here) is a good one as well but that won't help unless you are patient and persistent. 

pen


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 4, 2013)

pen said:


> I have a Collins Legitimus Axe that belonged to my grandfather and his brothers when they were kids. I use it from time to time and it is a fine piece, but since it still has a 70 year old handle on it with nice petina, and I don't want to put a new handle on it, I don't give it the exercise it deserves and mostly keep it on the wall in my bar as decoration. I also have a nice Warren Tool Co axe from him made here in Pa that gets the same treatment.
> 
> As BigRedd mentioned, ebay isn't a bad spot too look, although the prices for many seem to be high the last few months for some reason.
> 
> ...


 

It's been years but I got 3 Collins Ax heads for about $50on eBay - a very old hatchet, a single bit ax and a double bit ax.  None are designed for splitting but I'll take the Pepsi Challenge with any of them against a modern equivalent.


----------

